# Scope base torque specs



## winchester1970 (Jul 21, 2009)

Any advice on what the torque specs are on  Leupold scope bases and rings? I have broken off many base screws and broken several of leupolds torx drivers so I know there are times when I am over tightening screws. Just looking for a little advice on how many in. lbs. would be enough before I buy torque driver.

thanks Scott


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 21, 2009)

A tiny dab of locktite and wrist pressure only.


----------



## weagle (Jul 21, 2009)

I tighten them till they scream a little 

Weagle


----------



## trckdrvr (Jul 22, 2009)

No locktite..and stop when it is "tight"
Resist the urge to give it a extra little turn....thats when things usually break.


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 22, 2009)

I degrease the holes and the screws, use a smidge of blue Loctite, and torque to 15 inch/pounds.  Never had a problem one way or the other with this regimen.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2009)

I use 25 in/lbs for my bases.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I allows use a little blue loc-tite for insurance. I have been having good luck with about 35-36 in lbs and no problems. I may back off a bit and give it a try. Those little screws are always causing me problems, it's best to know what their limits are before causing too many problems. 

thanks Scott!


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 27, 2009)

Badger Ordnance and other big name, high quality, scope ring manufacturers, recommend 15 inch/pounds.  I definitely wouldn't go as high as 35-36.


----------



## Washington95 (Aug 15, 2009)

I degrease screws/rings and just tighten fairly tight with screwdriver handled tool, not the little "pull handle" that comes with some screwdriver sets.  Never used Loctite and never had a ring come loose.  I'm a little afraid of Loctite; with my luck I couldn't break the screw loose later.  And by the way, Loctite comes in several strengths.  Don't use the super strength stuff.


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 15, 2009)

I hear ya on the Loctite.  If you stay with the blue stuff, you'll be just fine.  I've never had a problem removing scope bases that I put on with blue Loctite.


----------



## germag (Aug 16, 2009)

Blue Loctite and I use a FAT wrench and torque them to about 15 inch/lbs.


----------



## specialk (Aug 17, 2009)

i have been using clear finger-nail polish for many many years, always locks down good and fairly easy to break loose....


----------



## whitworth (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sounds like*

your overworking torque hands and fingers should be banned.  

Of course, what kind of torque warrantee did you get on those fingers, when you got them.


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 21, 2009)

1. Degrease the threads and clean with a Q-tip.

2. Apply Blue Locktite to the threads.

3. Don't over-tighten


----------

